# SV'd Venison Sirloin roast



## biteme7951 (Nov 28, 2017)

I was blessed to get a small buck a few weeks ago. I pulled out a sirloin roast from the freezer for Sunday dinner. Seasoned the frozen chunk with SPOG, and a few pats of butter and into the bath it went...still frozen. let it go for 6 hours at 131 degrees, then dried and a quick sear. That seemed just right for a perfect steak feel. Not fork tender, but I could cut with a butter knife, just how I like it. Finished off the plate with the only thing left in the garden this fall, Beets (which were for the Mrs. cause I never acquired a taste for them), and Brussel sprouts cooked in bacon fat and butter. ( I had a double dose of those on my plate as I DID acquire a taste for those!)

Barry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 28, 2017)

Yum! Looks great!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 28, 2017)

Dang it man that there looks good, nice job,,, love beets and BS in fried bacon fat also,,, POINT!!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 28, 2017)

BM7951, fine looking roast and I like the bacon fat/butter route ! :)


----------

